# Favorite Music



## pjk (May 28, 2007)

What are you guys favorite tunes? Post a top ten list here.


----------



## cmhardw (May 29, 2007)

Pink Floyd, Evanescence, Nine Inch Nails, Squirrel Nut Zippers, Paul Oakenfold, Black Sabbath, Enigma, Linkin Park, Metallica, Tool

not necessarily in order. I have a bunch more, but I don't want to crowd this message. I like pretty much everything from classical music to the harder stuff and a little bit of everything in between.

Chris


----------



## pjk (May 29, 2007)

Nice Chris, I also like Black Sabbath and Pink Floyd. I also like:
Bob Seger
Bob Dylan
Fleetwood Mac
Rolling Stones
etc.


----------



## icke (Jun 5, 2007)

Reel big fish, less than jake, wizo, no blues, O.A.R, mum, five iron frenzy, (old) slipknot, seeed and a lot of other stuff. i m like chris, i like all kinds of music from classic over blues to ska rock and metal. i dont like all this rap stuff. 
edit i totally forgot acda & de munnik and heideroosjes. i also saw the 12 girls band on tv, on saturday and i liked it. they are girls from china (i think), they play original instrument and the songs are from classic to modern pop with this asian style very nice.


----------



## Erik (Jun 5, 2007)

Golden Earring, Pink Floyd, Deep Purple, Dire Straits, Iron Maiden, Beatles, Rolling Stones, Styx, Queen, Genesis, Toto, but also Offspring, Sub-41, Acda & de Munnik (Dutch). Pretty much a lot of things, this is only a fraction of course, but like Chris already stated, I don't want to crowd this


----------



## Fireman32 (Jun 7, 2007)

My list of favorites are way to long to list. Being an audiophile I have a wide range of musc tastes. I grew up on the 80's metal. Metallica, Slayer, Anthrax but now listen to everything except rap. I am very big into jazz and blues right now.


----------



## apoplectic (Jun 7, 2007)

1. stone temple pilots
2. pearl jam
3. flogging molly
4. daft punk
5. metallica
6. godsmack
7. mighty mighty bosstones
8. rancid
9. alice in chains
10. pink floyd


----------



## Rama (Jun 11, 2007)

Rock and Roll and Classical music like Mozart... (good for a relaxed feeling while cubing)


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2007)

Alternative "POP" like Valencia
Metallica, but also 
Beautifull balads by good male/female vocalist
"Moody" music like blues/jazz
All-time 80's/90's hits

And like some others in this topic I don't like indistinguishable (spell check please ) cursing with a rythm (a.k.a. gangsta-rap)

Basically, I like music that fits my feelings/mood.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll list genres because there are too many to list otherwise.

JPop (Japanese pop)
Symphonic metal
Classical
Chorales
Trance
Cpop (Chinese pop)
Parapara
Latin Jazz (like Arturo Sandoval)
Dance
New Age/Instrumental


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 13, 2007)

JPop, KPop, Pop is pretty much it.


----------



## iGoRawr (Jan 25, 2009)

I listen to alot of classical music & Indie and it's sub genres but I like to listen to rock, alternative, and metal ever now and then.
- Modest Mouse
- Of Montreal
- The Flaming Lips
- Bloc Party
- Great Lake Swimmers
- Meiko
- The Beatles
- A Rocket To The Moon
- Rilo Kiley
- Iron & Wine


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 25, 2009)

1. Mozart
2. Beethoven
3. Chopin
4. Bach
5. Vivaldi
6. Holst
7. Tchaikovsky
8. Schubert
9. Debussy
10. Rachmaninoff

So just a little bit of classical.


----------



## mazei (Jan 25, 2009)

Dream Theater, Dire Straits, Rush, Eric Johnson, Iron Maiden, Liquid Tension Experiment, Toto, The Who...

Well looking from that list, kinda like what Erik and Chris listens to but with a few differences. Still, I think its the same genre.


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 25, 2009)

Sir E Brum said:


> 1. Mozart
> 2. Beethoven
> 3. Chopin
> 4. Bach
> ...



Scramble that list with the T Perm and you get my list 

For me it'd be "Chopin, Beethoven, Rahmaninoff, Liszt, Mozart" etc.


----------



## ManSpider (Jan 25, 2009)

For now - Ozzy Osbourne, Alice Cooper, Queen, Iron Maiden, Dio... And the same. Also, i like 8bit music


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 25, 2009)

ManSpider said:


> For now - Ozzy Osbourne, Alice Cooper, Queen, Iron Maiden, Dio... And the same. *Also, i like 8bit music *



I can't imagine anyone playing Mario or Pokemon and not liking the music


----------



## (X) (Jan 25, 2009)

pjk said:


> What are you guys favorite tunes? Post a top ten list here.



Why did you make this thread when there was just recently made a thread just like this, I don't think it's necessary to make a new thread just to have lists.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't really have a preference in artists, mostly in genre
I love trance (Tiësto, Armin van Buuren)
Modern classical music (Vanessa Mae)
and anything with funny or insightful lyrics (Weird Al, Dustin "Dustball" McLean, Bowling for soup, MC Lars)

but I listen to about anything


----------



## Escher (Jan 25, 2009)

(X) said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > What are you guys favorite tunes? Post a top ten list here.
> ...



lol. look at the date of his first post.


----------



## Odin (Jan 25, 2009)

I dont like music  But the only song i like is Still alive by glados!


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 25, 2009)

(X) said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > What are you guys favorite tunes? Post a top ten list here.
> ...



This one was bumped as the other thread got popular. This is way old.


----------

